# Good News!!!! and some bad news



## Iluvcockatiels (Jul 18, 2009)

The Bad news first
I am selling snowy!! my cockatiel
I am sad but it is best for him he hates the cage and I dont have an aviary to put him in so he has more room
THE GOOD NEWS!!!!!!!!
I am getting a hand reared cockatiel in a week!!!
We phoned up the lady tonight and I asked her some questions and the birds seem perfect she is a realy nice lady and is a breeder!!!
I will post photos of the new cockatiel when I get her


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If he doesn't have enough room in his current cage then why not get him a bigger cage? that's probably why he hates it so much. I don't see any reason to give him away just buy another one.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm confused. If the cage is too small for him and you're selling him, why are you getting another cockatiel? They will be the same size and need the same room.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

its a silly thing here but why don't you just get a bigger cage for Snowy?
or have you just completely given up on him cos he isn't coming around to being your tame pet?!

how long have you had him for?

youcannot just get rid of a bird like that cos it's not doing what you want it to,
and if the cage is small you should replace it


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Just as the others mentioned. Any cockatiel needs room in their cage. Is there a reason you can not get a bigger cage? The new tiel will be just as unhappy in the same cage as the Snowy is.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Iluvcockatiels said:


> The Bad news first
> I am selling snowy!! my cockatiel
> I am sad but it is best for him he hates the cage and I dont have an aviary to put him in so he has more room
> THE GOOD NEWS!!!!!!!!
> ...


I have to agree with the others here!
This makes no sense to me. 
Why would you sell one tiel and then replace it and put it in the same size cage?
Please think about the affect this will have on your Tiel. if you need to keep a Tiel you need to get it a bigger cage. This does depend on the cage you have at the moment.
You did not say if Snowy was an ex aviary bird and you then tried to keep him in a small cage?


----------



## Iluvcockatiels (Jul 18, 2009)

Solace. said:


> If he doesn't have enough room in his current cage then why not get him a bigger cage? that's probably why he hates it so much. I don't see any reason to give him away just buy another one.


The reason is
I dont have $300 dollas to buy him a new cage and I got told from the breeder he should tame down fine. I have had him for 1 year and have tried everything! He needs an avairy 
I do have a bigger cage for the new one and it will be easier to tame so I will let it out to play more.
I wanted a bigger cage for him but I didnt have the money the cage size hes in at the moment is 90cm high 45cm wide and 45 cm deep and the new one is quite abit better I am always looking for cheap deals on an auction site in NZ for bigger cages but im not spending $260 when I dont even have that money on a huge cage when all snowy does is when I walk over to talk to him he goes HISSSSSS and tries to bite me


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Iluvcockatiels said:


> The reason is
> I dont have $300 dollas to buy him a new cage and I got told from the breeder he should tame down fine. I have had him for 1 year and have tried everything! He needs an avairy
> I do have a bigger cage for the new one and it will be easier to tame so I will let it out to play more.
> I wanted a bigger cage for him but I didnt have the money the cage size hes in at the moment is 90cm high 45cm wide and 45 cm deep and the new one is quite abit better I am always looking for cheap deals on an auction site in NZ for bigger cages but im not spending $260 when I dont even have that money on a huge cage when all snowy does is when I walk over to talk to him he goes HISSSSSS and tries to bite me


I think you're selling the bird because he's not tame, not because of the cage issues. You haven't even had him long nor given him a chance to tame down, now you're selling him to replace him with a tame 'tiel which IMO *isn't* fair at all. 

The next 'tiel you're going to get will need a bigger cage anyway (I'm assuming the cage you currently have is small) you can't keep a 'tiel cooped up in a small cage or it will start having problems. 

I don't think you're even trying hard enough to tame Snowy - all it is, is time and patience, you were given advice, wether you've taken it or not is another thing, but you can't just expect a 'tiel to be tame within a click of the finger. Try millet, sunflower seeds, keep your distance from the cage until HE is comfortable with you being near it. It's not the cage at all, it's him being a 'tiel that's not tame, that's all - with time he will tame down, all you have to do is keep trying, but don't be pushy with him. 

It's not up to me in the end.. if you give him away/sell him, you're selling a perfectly fine 'tiel. I have a 'tiel that's not tame, I'd never sell him, because I'm actually _trying _to tame him.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have 3 adult tiels i've had since 2007 none are tame, They took almost a year to chill out when i was doing things in the cage(cleaning,feeding/water) with out freaking out and trying to bite me 

Now bart still tries but his "trying" is hitting our hand(s) with his beak not biting just hitting us with his beak now none of them freak out any more and I clean their entire cage including using the vacuum attachment inside when I need to (to get corners i can't reach) and they'll sit on their perch or swing and watch or Sing along with it 

I have a baby from one of the pairs From above who is going on 2 years old She hisses at me runs from me and hides from me and She would bite if given the chance. 

I also have 2 I got at a bird fair several months ago the male lunges at us but hasn't bitten Unless We hold them (then even the adults above will bite) 

I also have an adult i've had since first of 2008 I can't handle him (he'll bite) but I can do what ever i want in the cage as long as i don't get too close then he just runs away His son is the same way and he's a little over 1

I also have over 20 budgies I can't handle, they run/fly away when we get near and will bite the living day lights out of us when being handled

Does it bother me I can't handle any of them? Nope it sure doesn't 

I know they're happy, and healthy and living a great life - they get out to play and go back on their own 

They (the tiels) will come over to the side of the cage when I'm talking to my hand tame one(pooh) and giving him kisses and show A LOT of interest in what I am doing & if I "ignore" that they're staring me down and just continue to give Pooh kisses and talking to him Before I know it they're preening my hair, and YES i have even gotten a kiss from one of the wildest ones in the cage - shocked him as much as it did me!

they also "Yell" at me when they're chattering their tiel language or whistling up a storm to me and I'm preoccupied and do not acknowledge them fast enough for their liking 

little things like that tells me they LIKE ME FROM A DISTANCE just don't touch and I respect that

my one male who is really good at hollering at me if i don't acknowledge him fast enough had one wing bone completely cut off (NOT BY ME!) so he is very afraid of people and I don't blame him one bit, It also took him almost 2 years just to come out of the cage the closest he ever would get before was sitting on the entry way of the door so that in itself is major progress for him (his name is Sun Dance by the way) and He is the one I would really love to allow us to touch since it was humans who hurt him I'd love for him to realize I won't hurt him and if that takes me the rest of his life to accomplish I'm fine with that and To be honest Even if he never lets me touch him I'd be fine with that as well BUT I know he likes me because he gets frustrated at me If I don't talk to him and since they sing from sun up to sun down I don't think they're sad birds because NOISY BIRDS ARE HAPPY BIRDS


----------



## Iluvcockatiels (Jul 18, 2009)

Snowys cage is 85cm high 45cm wide and 40cm deep.
He NEEDS an avairy as he was bought up in it and hates his cage when we put his cage outside he was trying to open his door which we pegged down


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

@ atvchick95, and I thought my Teallie was wild turns out he isn't as bad as some as yours, he doesn't fret when im cleaning him out he just sits there and watches me!

Ifeel bad that he is lazy but if the little chap wants to sit in his cage then so be it,
Idon't know if tiels have memories or not but they certainley know when im giving them a bath Sandy bites the **** outta me cos i got the Aloe Vera out he knew...

I picked him up the second time and he let me bath him,
he was allfluffy afterwards and kept crawling up my shoulder!

done the same to Missy, but never Teallie I just cannot bath him it hurts me to much and it does him! btw he is coming round with Millet I use the bottom part of Millet for Scritches and put Millet in his face and he lets me touch him!

I did a sneaky trick by putting Millet on my hand he looked confused and bite my hand but not hard, he made a little weird noise when he did it imsure he will come round 

@ IluvCockatiels,

your wasting money when you could be buying that cage how much is the bird?
I really think it's crazy for youtogive up on one and just go for another like that!

just cos that bird is tame,
it may bite you then what?
your gunna sell that 1 aswell?


I tell you something tame tiels do bite my Missy does,
and yes she can become aggressive at times to so take these words into thought


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kerry78 said:


> @ atvchick95, and I thought my Teallie was wild turns out he isn't as bad as some as yours, he doesn't fret when im cleaning him out he just sits there and watches me!
> 
> Ifeel bad that he is lazy but if the little chap wants to sit in his cage then so be it,
> Idon't know if tiels have memories or not but they certainley know when im giving them a bath Sandy bites the **** outta me cos i got the Aloe Vera out he knew...
> ...


I totally agree Pooh is Hand fed by me he is a sweet heart Most of the time always coming to give me kisses, whistling at me, making the kissing noises and Always has to be "in my face" but he is also known to be a butt head and will bite when he doesn't want to be bothered and It's not a easy bite either HE has made me bleed many times then i look at him with the look of shock and or horror - because I'm not used to him biting me (its not often but it happens) then he get all lovey again and has to climb all over me making kissing noises (nothing like being a man and a butt kisser LOL)


----------



## Iluvcockatiels (Jul 18, 2009)

I think everyone is just being mean!
Its like you are ganging up on me
I am trying my hardest to get a big cage in my region as cages cost lots of money to ship but I cant find one and i get bit all the time by my tame pet budgie but I havent sold him


----------



## waynetiel (Sep 9, 2009)

I dont see any rational explanations for what Iluvcockatiels is doing.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Iluvcockatiels said:


> I think everyone is just being mean!
> Its like you are ganging up on me
> I am trying my hardest to get a big cage in my region as cages cost lots of money to ship but I cant find one and i get bit all the time by my tame pet budgie but I havent sold him


I still can not understand your reasoning. If you have a bigger cage for the new tiel, put Snowy in that. I am sorry that you feel that we all are ganging up on you. We are just concerned. Alot of tiels are aviary birds, but it takes patience, time, and love to tame them. If you get bitten from your budgie, what is the difference then with the tiel. Would you sell your cat if he was scratching everything and peeing in the house, or get rid of a dog if he had bad behavior? I don't think so, and a bird is no different. They are a living creatures that require love and attention. I have bred my tiels once, and had 6 babies at once to train. I am also in the process of breeding them again. One thing I learned is it takes much patience to train them. Also, as a breeder, I had to determine who i felt would make good tiel-parents. If I didn't feel comfortable with the fact that the bird might be sold again, I refused sale. I had a potential "parent" come right and tell me that if the chick ended up not being male, she would get rid of it and get another one. I stopped the sale at that moment. Unfortunately, this is what you are doing and it is making people here upset.  You don't like its behavior so you abandoning it. It obviously needs extra attention, as would say an emotional child, and you are giving up.

IMO if you can not spend the proper time to be social with your tiel and train it properly (as it will calm down), you shouldn't have any bird, or pet at that. I hope you can understand from this explanation why people are not happy here. 

I am not trying to be mean, but I am just trying to lay it for you.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You're failing to realize what we're trying to say. You do whatever you want to do, but in all honesty, you're making a mistake and I just hope the person you sell Snowy to does attempt to try and tame him.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Iluvcockatiels said:


> The Bad news first
> I am selling snowy!! my cockatiel
> I am sad but it is best for him he hates the cage and I dont have an aviary to put him in so he has more room
> THE GOOD NEWS!!!!!!!!
> ...


Here is the Trade Me pix of Iluvcockatiels.










I think what we are missing here is that Snowy came out of an aviary, was not tame, and was then put into a cage. This is a big ask. And takes the right bird and person to pull it off.
We do not know how old Snowy was. 
I feel the same as you guys about rejecting a bird. But we do not know all the details. he has had the bird for a year.
We should also think of Snowy, if he had lived in a decent aviary, and suddenly he is locked up in a small cage.
Ask me in a years time if I have tamed Tinkerbell? she is a 2yr old aviary girl, Ok she is not hissing or biting, but not happy to have me move around.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've bought 3 cockatiels so far that came from an aviary, none were tame, all 3 were fine and happy going into a decent sized cage for a bird. 

What do you mean by "*we should also think of Snowy, if he had lived in a decent aviary, and suddenly he is locked up in a small cage*"? are you saying it's cruel to take a bird from an aviary and put it in a cage? if the cage is TOO SMALL get ANOTHER one, if you can't afford a cage you shouldn't have a bird, simple. 

ETA: also, if you can't even afford another cage how are you going to afford Avian Vet bills?


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

My son's bird was an aviary bird, after a year of daily and constant work he is a cuddly sook with my son. Most sold here in my area are and it is hard to find a hand raised bird, which I wanted and had to look around for, twice.

It does sound like the OP is doing the "out with the old and in with the new." I just hope that the bird finds a better home and that the new bird is indeed hand raised or it will only happen again if all is not to the OP's liking.


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

I do not think there is anything wrong with what Iluvcockatiels is doing. Sounds like both bird and owner are unhappy in the present situation. It's not like he is going to throw the bird out but wants to find it a good home in an aviary. Not all birds want to be tame and I do not see why we need to force a bird to become tame. If a bird is untame and prefers being with other birds then I believe it's better for it to live in an aviary as oppose to a cage, if that is possible. 
The other point is that we are all very quick to judge someone. Quite frankly none of us are perfect pet owners. Some of it depends on what you believe is the best thing to do in a situation, which might be quiet different from someone ales idea of the right thing to do. For example my birds are clipped and I think they are perfectly happy even though they can't fly. Some people feel that clipping a bird is extremely cruel and should never, ever be done, to deprive a bird of flight is inhumane. Then there are others who feel that the only way to keep a bird safe is to clip it and that to allow a bird to fly and then get away and most likely die outside is horribly irresponsible and a person like that should not have birds. Personally I think one can not decide for others what is the right thing for them to do. Snowy's owner cares for his cockatiel and is concerned that the bird is not happy. Others might handle this situation differently but what works for one person does not work for someone ales. As long as Snowy is placed in an good aviary with a caring person there is no reason to think that he will not be happier then he is right now. And as far as getting a new cockatiel, a hand fed baby will adjust much better to the at home environment and should do well. My cockatiels do not have a huge cage but they are out most of the day so they have lots of room.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

*Thank you*



Mika said:


> I do not think there is anything wrong with what Iluvcockatiels is doing. Sounds like both bird and owner are unhappy in the present situation. It's not like he is going to throw the bird out but wants to find it a good home in an aviary. Not all birds want to be tame and I do not see why we need to force a bird to become tame. If a bird is untame and prefers being with other birds then I believe it's better for it to live in an aviary as oppose to a cage, if that is possible.
> The other point is that we are all very quick to judge someone. Quite frankly none of us are perfect pet owners. Some of it depends on what you believe is the best thing to do in a situation, which might be quiet different from someone ales idea of the right thing to do. For example my birds are clipped and I think they are perfectly happy even though they can't fly. Some people feel that clipping a bird is extremely cruel and should never, ever be done, to deprive a bird of flight is inhumane. Then there are others who feel that the only way to keep a bird safe is to clip it and that to allow a bird to fly and then get away and most likely die outside is horribly irresponsible and a person like that should not have birds. Personally I think one can not decide for others what is the right thing for them to do. Snowy's owner cares for his cockatiel and is concerned that the bird is not happy. Others might handle this situation differently but what works for one person does not work for someone ales. As long as Snowy is placed in an good aviary with a caring person there is no reason to think that he will not be happier then he is right now. And as far as getting a new cockatiel, a hand fed baby will adjust much better to the at home environment and should do well. My cockatiels do not have a huge cage but they are out most of the day so they have lots of room.


Well said, I just not that good at putting it on paper.
I am not saying OP is doing the right or wrong thing.
I looked at it from Snowy's point of view. I would prefer to see him back with other birds if that is what he wants. Some people do not have what it takes to tame down an ex aviary bird, I know there are a lot of forum members can do this.
If you get a hand reared, hand tame bird, and look after it, it will be happy to live in a cage, with out time.
I have to start each day fresh with Tinkerbell to settle her. I know it is only days. She would of been absolutely terrified if I had put her in a cage.
Taking a bird from an aviary and their flock, putting them in a cage on their 
own, must be more deverstating than having your flying taken away from you. When the wings are clipped.


----------



## Chester (Sep 2, 2009)

I too do not disagree with what Iluvcockatiels is doing. I think one year is a reasonable length of time to expect some softening of behavior. You say you have tried many things and I will take your word that you have done so. I do believe, however, that it is your responsibility to ensure that Snowy is well-placed in his new home. 

I understand your disappointment at how things have turned out with Snowy. I only have the space and finances for 1 pet, so it was imperative that my chick be friendly and socialable. I suggest you visit your chick a few times as I did, to ensure that is the case. 

The comment about not owning a pet unless you can afford a larger cage was an unnecessary one. Since when was pet ownership only for those with means? I know of families on assistance that own pets. The situations are not ideal like the lucky animals in this forum, but they are well taken care of and loved. Sounds like Iluvcockatiels set-up is fine, just not large enough for Snowy. 

I applaud your maturity at admitting the taming of Snowy is beyond your capabilities. Visit your chick to make sure it is tame and then do everything you can to maintain that tameness, and know that there is no concensus here about your decision.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Guess what, you've been caught out. What a nice liar you are. I'm not saying who told me, but I'll post facts..



Iluvcockatiels said:


> Hi
> I love cockatiels and have 1 called snowy
> *I got her or him only a week or 2 ago *and plan to get her wings clipped before I start her or him training!!!
> I dont know what gender s/he is but I think s/hes a boy!!!
> :tiel4: My cockatiel is a lutino!!!


Read the bold part. That post was posted on 07-18-2009. (July 18th 2009)



Iluvcockatiels said:


> I have had him for 1 year and have tried everything!


You got him in July this year, how is that a year? :lol: Hello, July was only 2 months ago, it's now September..

I hope everyone who agreed with this person is happy. They are lying, they aren't trying to tame it, nor do they want it OBVIOUSLY because they've been offered a tame one, who would turn that down to get rid of a 'hissing' 'tiel. It's ALL A LOAD OF CRAP.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Solace. said:


> Guess what, you've been caught out. What a nice liar you are. I'm not saying who told me, but I'll post facts..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't want to be mean, but that is totally true. I agree, a handreared one is tempting. I have Gadzooks, my totally untame tiel. He is literally the devil himself. He *loathes* me. I would NEVER sell him though

*How can you see a cockatiel because the cage is to small, then buy a bigger cage for the new one? 

Like Renae said, what about vet bills? You said you can't afford a $300 cage, then you said a $260 one? What money do you have? I store $300 for all my birds, NEVER dipping into it unless for vet bills. *
*
Just out of interest, how big is the new cage? Are you even getting a new cage? Maybe Snowy and the HR one could go in the same cage?*


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Good catch Solace! 

What are you up to Iluvcockatiels??? You come here for help and then lie? 

You have had Snowy for 2 months. Not much of a chance for a new life with you!!! Some birds take awhile to get accustomed. When i first got M&M, it took Memphis quite awhile to actually like us (I don't remember the exact time, but it was a long time). Finally after lots of gentle talk and tenderness, he realized we were not going to harm him.

What else is your problem with Snowy??? I feel there is more to it. If I knew what you wanted to do with Snowy, just because you don't like his behavior, I would not sell you another bird. How can you "luv cockatiels" if you can not deal with a cockatiel who need lots of love, attention and extra training!!!!! 

I am sorry, but this is just my opinion.


----------



## Chester (Sep 2, 2009)

This forum is a pretty ugly place to be lately. Not only for those who don't tell the truth, but for those who get pleasure in catching them. Hey Moderator, don't you think it's time we close this pointless and upsetting thread?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

The bird is ONLY about 5 months old (less than a month ago they posted a thread mentioning their age being 4-5 months old). Don't you think it is silly they had a bird for 1 year that is less than a half of a year old?.. They have only had it for 2 months. Honestly, the bird has a lot of potential being young. If you don't care for a hand raised bird right they can turn out being as "nasty" and fearful as a parent raised one! 

I'm sorry if I offend those who seem to be taking their side.. but they did lie. How can you defend someone who did that? Everyone is trying to help and just put sense into some peoples heads. Not everyone takes advice when put in a nice way. Everyone hear loves these birds and so does "Iluvcockatiels"(apparently). I kinda understand that they would want a tame one, but they had it for two months! Are you kidding me? Of course the bird is still not tamed. Even a hand reared one might act fearful for a while. 

Plus they can't afford a new cage, but they can afford a new bird. What happens if that bird doesn't turn out to be the way they want? Animals are not objects where you can just return and exchange them. 

They should take our advice. Love and take care of the one you have or you shouldn't have one at all. If finances are in issue PLEASE sell your bird and don't get another one if you don't like it. You shouldn't have pet if you can't afford the vet, let alone a big enough cage. 

This lesson is for everyone who does this to their pet, not just Iluvcockatiels. We have had so many people do this and over time I think everyone just gets fed up with it.

I just hope Iluvcockatiels makes the best decision.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think everyone posted some good opinions and that there is not too much more to be said  Iam going to close this thread, all we can do is hope that Iluvcockatiels and other people in this situation do the right thing.


----------

